# R15's Have Hit The Big Boxes!



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Out shopping tonight and noticed that Best Buy had a ton of R15's sitting in the isles although I didn't see any on display.


----------



## Nitzer280 (Nov 20, 2005)

Saw the same thing here in Portland OR!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Cool, expanding the beta test group. :lol:


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Cool, expanding the beta test group. :lol:


ROFLMAO:rotfl: !rolling


----------



## dehaven.j (Nov 27, 2005)

They are here at the best buy in Kokomo, Indiana too. I might have to check them out since my r10 died yesterday


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

I saw them at a Costco store in Corona, CA for $84.95


----------



## jimmymiko (Nov 19, 2005)

It's online at best buy. I would post the link but I don't have 5 posts yet.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jimmymiko said:


> It's online at best buy. I would post the link but I don't have 5 posts yet.


What did you search on, I did R15 and it says coming soon.


----------



## jimmymiko (Nov 19, 2005)

RAD said:


> What did you search on, I did R15 and it says coming soon.


You are correct. I could have sworn that the last time I visited this link the R15 was selling on-line.


----------

